# Deda Alanera Computer Mount Broke



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

*My fellow Colnago owners. I posted this below in the component wrenching section. However, I ask my 'nag brothers and sisters also:* 
<HR style="COLOR: #b7b7b7" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->I have a Deda Alanera integrated bar. The computer mount just dropped out of the stem. It has two bolts that screw into inserts inside the CF stem. The inserts, bolts, and mount just popped out. Has anyone tried to epoxy such a fix with Devcon, Loc-tite epoxy, or JB Weld? If so, success? Other suggestions appresciated.

Thanks

Gun


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

For future users, I used Devcon 2hour Epoxy with what appears to be a good result. The mount has stayed affixed for about 1 week so far.


----------

